# Saw this fellow on a walk on the coast



## eug (May 18, 2012)

My fiancee's father lives on the east coast of Scotland, and we were on a walk along the beach and were looking for any interesting creatures that may have been caught in the tide pools, and came across this little fish (see attached). Any ideas on what it might be? It was about 2 inches in length and was sitting at the bottom of the pool against the rock pretending not to exist.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

I believe I've solved the mystery already:
Rock Pool Fish

It's a Blenny (Lipophrys pholis).

Here's a British native marine tank with such a fish being kept:


----------



## jewelreja (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow! It's a great post. I like it.

*on site health *


----------

